# So What About The Turkey?



## tpuhl17 (Nov 24, 2008)

I've read all about brining, recipes,  and the best way to prepare a turkey but what about my first choice when I go pick up the little feller at the store.  Organic, frozen, already brined, brands: Jenni-O, Butterball, etc. Anyone have any suggestions or favorites?  Or doesn't it matter?


----------



## BreezyCooking (Nov 24, 2008)

After buying & enjoying our first fresh organic free-range turkey from Whole Foods several years ago, we'll never go back to any other.  Worth every single penny & then some.


----------



## Constance (Nov 24, 2008)

I always bought the store brand that was on sale, but DH usually buys Butterball. 
As for free range, I had enough grasshopper chickens and turkeys when I was a kid.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Nov 24, 2008)

And I had enough hormone, antibiotic, & sodium/water/margarine-injected "self-basting" turkeys growing up as well.  Now that I'm all grown up & know better - I'll never go back to either store brands or even name brands for whole turkeys again.  

The organic free-range turkeys being sold today don't exactly come from a gaggle of scrawny birds picking grasshoppers out of an abandoned farmyard Constance.  If you haven't tried one outside of when you were a kid, don't knock them.


----------



## Robo410 (Nov 24, 2008)

Milton the turkey was dispatched yesterday and has been hanging for me ... I will pick him up tomorrow and season him Wednesday for roasting Thursday.  I agree with Breezy 100%  

However, not everyone has WHole Foods or a free range farm nearby or the $$ to get such birds which are pricier for sure.  That being said I would look for a brand that was saline injected (brined more or less) but not loaded with margarine like Butterball. (you can rub your own herbed butter under the skin if you so wish).

Happy T day


----------



## LadyCook61 (Nov 24, 2008)

We always get the free turkey at the supermarket.  I don't know when is the last time I ever bought a turkey.


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 24, 2008)

BreezyCooking said:


> After buying & enjoying our first fresh organic free-range turkey from Whole Foods several years ago, we'll never go back to any other.  Worth every single penny & then some.



And how many pennies exactly is it? Just wondering?


----------



## jpmcgrew (Nov 24, 2008)

Since it's just DH and me this year I bought a Honey Suckle young turkey only 11 pounds. Don't know if there is a difference between a young turkey or the other. Can anyone tell me if there is a difference?


----------



## Essiebunny (Nov 24, 2008)

Just the 2 of us, so we bought a 10-12 pound fresh Hoka turkey. We'll pick it up at the butcher shop in the morning.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Nov 24, 2008)

No difference.  ALL commercial turkeys sold are "young".  Stating it is just advertising.

As far as how much our fabulous organic free-range turkey is costing us CharlieD - $2.99/pound.  And worth every single penny.  From the first time we went out on a limb & ordered one about 8 years ago, we've never gone back.  The flavor, the juiciness - which extend to the leftovers thricefold - make it worth every single penny. I'll NEVER go back to supermarket turkey for Thanksgiving.  It's just that good.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Nov 24, 2008)

BreezyCooking said:


> No difference. ALL commercial turkeys sold are "young". Stating it is just advertising.
> 
> As far as how much our fabulous organic free-range turkey is costing us CharlieD - $2.99/pound. And worth every single penny. From the first time we went out on a limb & ordered one about 8 years ago, we've never gone back. The flavor, the juiciness - which extend to the leftovers thricefold - make it worth every single penny. I'll NEVER go back to supermarket turkey for Thanksgiving. It's just that good.


 
 I believe you are right but where I live I would need to drive at least four hours one way to get one. On the other hand if you get a decent frozen turkey and cook it right it will still be very good. I do wish people would buy a turkey more than once a year don't need a holiday to just cook a turkey and the price is right.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Nov 24, 2008)

Essiebunny said:


> Just the 2 of us, so we bought a 10-12 pound fresh Hoka turkey. We'll pick it up at the butcher shop in the morning.


 
 What is a Hoka turkey? I'm guessing it's a brand or farm.


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 25, 2008)

Actually last year I read an article where there was some blind tasting done on a number of brands. I only remember that it was some Kosher brand that got the best marks. Do not remember which one, there were few of them.

Thank you Breeze.

JP, where you are there are probably free range turkeys are walking around just have to catch one. My friend goes to a farm not far from the cities every year and gets a live one and it is awesome fresh and tasty.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Nov 25, 2008)

CharlieD said:


> Actually last year I read an article where there was some blind tasting done on a number of brands. I only remember that it was some Kosher brand that got the best marks. Do not remember which one, there were few of them.
> 
> Thank you Breeze.
> 
> JP, where you are there are probably free range turkeys are walking around just have to catch one. My friend goes to a farm not far from the cities every year and gets a live one and it is awesome fresh and tasty.


 
 We have wild turkeys here they just take the breasts I have some in the freezer but I don't care for the tastel. It's like wild duck they usually taste quite bad as opposed to a farm raised duck. At least thats what I think.


----------



## Dina (Nov 25, 2008)

I'm making ours Salvadorian style with a red chili and herb sauce.


----------

